# looking for poulan/weedeater riding mower parts



## CHUY68 (Aug 20, 2008)

hello everyone, anybody know a site where i can find parts for a poulan/weedeater model # 733-864 serial # 073197a001194 id # hd145h42f , im looking for a replacement hydrostatic trans. drive belt . i look on searspartsdirect and partstree but no luck.
thanks in advance. jesse from north carolina.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

jesse its nice to meet a fellow tarheel on here where in nc are you im also in north carolina on the coast near atlantic beach




the actual model # is a hd145h42f which says its a 1997 garden tractor 

i need to know which belt you need ?


----------



## CHUY68 (Aug 20, 2008)

hi, i live in oxford nc (30 mins. north of raleigh nc) i actually need the belt that wraps around the hydro tranaxle to the engine. thank you for the model# and year
jesse


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The part number for the Hydrostat drive belt is 156971 it's available from Sears or many online parts sources. It's an aramid fiber drive belt 1/2" width by 82" length

Best of Luck...


----------



## CHUY68 (Aug 20, 2008)

thank you , i found one,


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

CHUY68 said:


> hi, i live in oxford nc (30 mins. north of raleigh nc) i actually need the belt that wraps around the hydro tranaxle to the engine. thank you for the model# and year
> jesse


jesse im heading your way tommorrow and tuesday have a workshop to go to on tuesday in raliegh and im going to a forum gtg in asheboro tommorrow 

calvin


----------

